
List of Lists of Lists – Wikipedia - easterncalculus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists
======
peter_d_sherman
Very meta!

Also, technically, this HN article, via the link -- is a _" List of a list of
a list of lists"_ (!), even though it (as of this writing) only contains one
item at the highest list level... but a list of one item -- is still a list!
<g>

------
taejo
Wikipedia has a _list of Liszts_ (it redirects to _Liszt (surname)_ ) but it's
not on the list of list of lists.

------
mrlonglong
I'm reminded of the Lists of lists in undocumented MS-DOS.

------
nonsapreiche
a tree

~~~
Thorentis
Wikipedia should have a tree view, or somebody should make a graph you can
view of Wikipedia in Neo4j or something

